# Kobe Bryant killed



## muzzer

Basketball legend Kobe Bryant along with four others killed in a helicopter crash in California. Other four victims unidentified as of yet.

Sad day for sport in general and Basketball in particular.


----------



## BrummyPete

Now it's 9 dead including his daughter and another child, apparently the fog was horrific 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## vsideboy

big celebrity in America, imagine a day of mourning over there.


----------



## andy665

Real shame to see anyone die like that - if you listened to Radio 5 this morning you'd think he was worshipped by everyone in the UK - must admit I had never heard of him and do think they went completely OTT with the amount of time they gave it


----------



## cangri

Plus an X amount of people.

But I guess they were not famous.


----------



## muzzer

From what i can gather, he was coaching his daughters basketball team and she and her friend were on board also and sounds like weather conditions were bad and witnesses reported hearing the engine spluttering.


----------



## Derekh929

I had never heard of him, but very Sad, dad and daughter and daughters friend that plays in team with his daughter and her mum and dad were there too,also the daughter coach was onboard, if you look at LAX traffic control it’s not good they told pilot to set 1500 height he replied and they said again your at 1200 and to low, no reply and to late, crash site the size of a football site.


----------



## TonyHill

Like others have said, i think most people outside the US have never heard of this guy.


----------



## Kerr

Anyone with the slightest interest in American sports would know who he was. He is a huge name. 

There does seem to be a bit of hysteria every time someone famous dies. It looks even worse when they are quickly forgotten. 

For example it was the anniversary of David Bowie's death a couple of weeks ago. I didn't hear a single mention about it. 

When he died everywhere was playing his new album claiming it was the greatest thing ever. Within weeks it was phased out and never gets any airplay anymore. When the clicks and listens stop the media moves on fast.


----------



## The Cueball

The biggest issue I had with the news yesterday was that there was far bigger and important things to remember and reflect on.

I found it pathetic some millionaire guy who bounced a ball was top of every news report (I saw/heard) rather than the 75 year anniversary of the liberation of Auschwitz.

Bloody news reports are more interested in sport stars and celebrities.

:wall:


----------



## Soul boy 68

Must admit I've never ever herd of the guy, maybe because I'm not the most ardent of Basketball fan. Such a tragedy.


----------



## vsideboy

To be fair though, if there was a choice of going in a helicopter or driving to where I needed to be in very thick fog I think I would've chosen the car!


----------

